# Maxximus



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

This was a couple weeks ago.
Critique away!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

His stack seems a bit overdone, back legs are too exaggerated. 

I'm not a show person, but his pasterns look bad. Very weak. Perhaps others will give a better crit.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

How old is Max?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> His stack seems a bit overdone, back legs are too exaggerated


The stack isn't overdone IMO, the dog just has a lot of rear. His pasterns do look soft.

I'd like to see his head more "up" than forward. It really flattens out his wither.

What are his lines?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Xeph said:


> His pasterns do look soft.
> 
> I'd like to see his head more "up" than forward. It really flattens out his wither.


I agree with this.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Samba said:


> How old is Max?


On the 22nd he will be 7 months.... And this photo was taken.... 5 weeks agoish haha


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Xeph said:


> The stack isn't overdone IMO, the dog just has a lot of rear. His pasterns do look soft.
> 
> I'd like to see his head more "up" than forward. It really flattens out his wither.
> 
> What are his lines?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought he looked familiar!! Fate son.

He takes after his dam more than he does his sire.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Could also use more pronounced stop. At this stage kind of a bitchy head, but will have to see when he's more mature. And the pasterns are weak, but that could also improve with some time. Hard to get a good view of the shoulder on a black dog.
What does it mean on the sire's listing, normal left elbow? Was the right elbow not normal?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he is DJD Grade 1 on right elbow.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Rei said:


> I think he is DJD Grade 1 on right elbow.


ok.... explain lol Im still learning what all of the abbreviations, upon other things on the pedigree mean!

How do you know fate? Do you know Alicia then i presume? <3


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

DJD stands for degenerative joint disease, and Grade 1 is the mildest form of DJD. 

From the OFA website re: breeding dogs with DJD Grade 1


> *We should investigate the protocol from other countries. Several have chosen to use Grade 1's with great success. Should we consider that?*
> 
> The OFA does not participate in the decision process whether or not to breed an animal. However, the OFA strongly believes it is extremely important that breeders know and disclose the status of dogs' elbows regardless of whether the final decision is to breed or not. Only through complete and openly discussed knowledge of disease status will breeders have the information they need to make good breeding decisions.
> 
> ...


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Elbow Dysplasia

The first time I saw Fate online she was still Donna's - I know of Donna and Tracie (of Eclipse and Atlas Kennels) better than I do Alicia, although I have not met any of them in person before. I do know of Alicia's dogs and breeding program, though, and think I also remember seeing Max's picture on her kennel Facebook page, a month or so back.


----------

